
Apple will reportedly release an iPhone without any ports in 2021 - dmazin
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/12/5/20997166/apple-iphone-no-ports-2021-oled-rumors-2020-se-kuo-research
======
Aaron_Putnam
I was gearing up to buy an iPhone 12 with USB-C (and replace my iPhone 6S),
but going completely portless is totally idiotic.

1\. I can't use my phone whilst charging.

2\. I can't use ANY headphones. Bluetooth is not a solution because it adds
considerable latency.

------
mikestew
I'm not normally one to complain about the removal of a port, but I'm not
going to be happy having to replace my pricey car stereo head unit just to get
a wireless CarPlay unit to use with my new phone. Car's fifteen years old, I'm
not dropping another $800 on that thing. And correct me if I'm wrong, wireless
CarPlay is relatively recent, right? IOW, a lot of other people are in the
same boat as I am (some with non-replaceable head units).

So, filed under "believe it when they announce it, figure out what to do from
there".

~~~
NoPicklez
It's a hard one because I bought a car brand new a number of years ago, where
I could plug my iPhone into the car and control music from my steering wheel.
2 years later my mobile phone became incompatible with the car after a
software update to the iPhone, from my perspective nothing had changed on the
device but it was not longer compatible. And my vehicle manufacturer (a large
one) were no longer providing software updates to that vehicle.

The problem is that you have a car much longer than you have a single mobile
phone and the technological rate of change with mobile phones is as you know
fast.

But absolutely, if they remove all ports it will impact a very large number of
CarPlay owners.

------
eng101
I have occasional insomnia, and while this might be a placebo effect,
extensive usage of bluetooth seems to consistently make it worse.

So if this happens, it might be finally the time I ditch the iPhone brand.

There’ve also been anecdotal reports of bluetooth worsening migraines in
people prone to them.

